Ask HN: What are some non-engineering must read papers? - mlejva
======
Jugurtha
"The Role of Deliberate Practice in the Acquisition of Expert Performance"[0].

[0]:
[http://projects.ict.usc.edu/itw/gel/EricssonDeliberatePracti...](http://projects.ict.usc.edu/itw/gel/EricssonDeliberatePracticePR93.pdf)

